# regarding higher studies in Griffith uni



## nsgill (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi I am an international student from india and have completed my diploma in dental technology from Uk and want to pursue my degree in griffith university as it is the only Uni in aus providing degree..could someone help me if I am choosing the right course 
Regards


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Arhhg I'm a new member, can't post URL; but I have so much info I can help you with. I am a dental recruiter in Canada for AUS and NZ. My company refers to a company called OZTREKK, they specialize in placing Canadians in Uni in AUS, I know you're not in Canada but they still may be able to help you - tell them Megan from Contact Point Consulting sent you. Once you're they I could help you to find work. As a student you're able to work up to twenty hours a week. If is Griffith you go with, it's a great uni in a fantastic location. I've done a tour of the Dental Dept when they offered their first intake.


----------



## nsgill (Aug 11, 2013)

megancpc said:


> Arhhg I'm a new member, can't post URL; but I have so much info I can help you with. I am a dental recruiter in Canada for AUS and NZ. My company refers to a company called OZTREKK, they specialize in placing Canadians in Uni in AUS, I know you're not in Canada but they still may be able to help you - tell them Megan from Contact Point Consulting sent you. Once you're they I could help you to find work. As a student you're able to work up to twenty hours a week. If is Griffith you go with, it's a great uni in a fantastic location. I've done a tour of the Dental Dept when they offered their first intake.


Hi Megan 
I appreciate your reply ...I have already applied for the offer letter in Griffith Uni and awaiting for their reply .. I will update you about my admission and would really be very kind of u if u could help me finding work there ..
So I will consult the company u mentioned above and will get back to u with their reply..
Have u got any email if u don't mind ..I can contact u easily 
Regards


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

Sure you can email me at contactpointconsulting at gmail com


----------

